# Rotozip: dissapointed



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Has anyone else had problems with Rotozips? I've been through 3 of them in the last few weeks. I bought the one with the right angle attachment so you can run small cutting blades on it. The first 2 died while cutting aluminum siding. Both times I returned it and got another. I eventually got the job done with them. Now, I go to use it to cut 1/4" deep grooved in pavers, so I can break them relatively straight. I got about 4 of the bricks done and the thing just died. I was not forcing the tool, simply letting it glide and make the cut. It comes with a masonry bit, so theres no excuse for it not to work. Looks like I will return it again.:furious:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

never used one before, but.... where are they making them now? hmmmmmmm
sounds pretty crappy to me.....

DM


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Its a rotozip, not an angle grinder.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

About the only thing I ever found the Rotozip did well was make cutouts in drywall :huh:


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks.:icon_rolleyes:

It is sold with blades specifically for cutting masonry, metal, wood, etc. If they sell such blades, I would assume it would work for those materials.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

JCAHILL4 said:


> Its a rotozip, not an angle grinder.


Agreed, The rotozip is for light duty stuff

Get a cheapo angle grinder:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91223

To make straight cuts with any brand 4 or 4-1/2" grinder here is a neat attachment that is surprisingly well built:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45921
.


----------

